# Udder critique please



## DoraBud (Jan 5, 2013)

I know what I think is good/lacking on this udder, but would really appreciate some expert eyes!

She is a FF, kidded 4/16. She is nursing 2 kids. I get about 3 total quarts milking her each day (2q in the am after a 10 hour hold, and about another quart later in the day).

Would appreciate all comments - good and bad.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice udder. :thumb: The only big things that i'd like to see improved are her medial and teat placement. That could improve a bit with future freshenings though. I like her attachments, height and width through the escutcheon, good capacity, and overall shape is nice.


----------



## DoraBud (Jan 5, 2013)

I was a little worried about her foreudder -- It doesn't seem very full nor come very far forward on her tummy. Will that improve with more freshenings?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I too noticed the fore udder and teats. It should improve you'll just have to wait and watch. Like her capacity and teat size.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Foreudders generally don't improve over time. She could use a smoother fore, but it's not all that bad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some fore udders improve while others dont.. I have a doe that has a more extended fore this year then last. 
And seeing where she is a FF barley a month fresh I would give her some time. She may surprise you


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice bag!


----------

